# ENTJ, ESTJ, or ENFJ???



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello everybody! I'm new here to this forum, and find the Myers-Briggs personality to test very fascinating. While I believe that it's useful to be self-aware, and aware of others, I also believe that these tests give a very broad explanation of a personality type, and that some people may have certain personality traits that do not fall under the category of their personality type. These tests just give a broad outline!

With that being said..Help!!  The test that this website referred me to concluded that I am an ESTJ. Other websites have stated that I am an ENTJ and ENFP. I'm not completely sure which category I fall under either..

I'm a very motivated person. A "go-getter" if you will..but I really value my downtime. I would rather work smart, not hard. I love sports, school (mostly biology related stuff), learning, partying, and fitness. I love learning about different theories on the philosophy of life (creationism/evolution/spiral dynamics etc.) I DO see some ESTJ in me, but I am not a control freak. I am a really flexible/open-minded person. ALSO..I'm not selfish. I place a great deal of energy towards my success, but I do care about other people which is evidenced by my choice of profession in nursing (here in California you can make about 90k/year working only 13 12-hour shifts a month). I'm a male nurse and I love it!! I'm really ambitious (I want to be a CRNA-Google nurse anesthetist it if you don't know what it is). I also want those I love to be successful. I value stability, which is partly why I have been with my girlfriend for 4 years now.

I do fall under the ESTJ category in the sense that I do love to teach people what I know, but unlike the description of ESTJ's I value other opinions if they are logical, and I understand that everyone's beliefs/opinions hold some kind of value. Some people may find me cocky though, but I've REALLY been trying to fix this since high school. I'm also pretty damn good at reading people. I can be really competitive, and used to be over-competitive when I was younger, but I realized that was partially related to insecurity, which is no longer a problem.

Oh and..I love music. I play 3 instruments. I also used to play football, and I grew up lower-middle-class in a ghetto area, which I believe is the reason I place such a great deal on success. Sometimes its to a point where I think it's unhealthy. If I feel like I'm not doing something with my life I get sad. I cannot sit around all day. If I do I start to get a little anxiety.

Sorry for the long post!! What do you guys/gals think??


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The way you describe yourself sounds along the lines of ExTx, but how do you relate to the descriptions of all 16 types? Which one stands out to you the most?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

First off, welcome! :happy:

From what you've described you may as well narrow it down to being a pretty solid extrovert, assuming you're telling the truth. As for narrowing it down further, N/S, T/F, P/J are still uncertain IMO.


----------



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

ENTJ stands out to me, but I'm not sure if that's what I WANT to be, or if that's what I really am.


----------



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I would say I'm somewhat of an extrovert. I'd say 65% Extroverted 35% introverted.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Extroversion really isn't a spectrum on a test - there are strong extroverts, weak introverts, and ambiverts, for example, but no one is quite 75% extroverted, 25% introverted (or some other numerical amount). Have you considered a functional approach, if you know of those at all?


----------



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

What's a functional approach? I'm still a novice at all of this.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I wasn't sure about your familiarity with the system, so I apologize. Functions are what we use as cognitive 'processes', and there are eight that we all use. Despite the fact that we all use all of them, we have certain natural preferences that show which ones we're better at using and which ones are unnatural to us. What functions are and how they're defined can be found in this link here: Cognitive Processes. If you read that and are still interested, I can offer you links to the eight different functions, from sources or from my own definitions.


----------



## kept81213 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ya you are not an ESTJ. So I would say ENTJ. 

ESTJ's often tend to work harder, and not necessarily smarter. And we are super controlling and bossy, and not really open minded. N's tend to see things in a grey way, whereas S's she things very black and white. Unless you are bubbling with love and happiness I would say you are a T. My ENFJ friends tend to just bubble over with love. Doesn't mean ESTJ's or ENTJ's cant do this too, we just tend to be less emotional about it. Things are more factual and brain like, and not so much feelingish. Sorry for my made up word! lol.

Also ET's definitely come off as cocky. Trust me I am told this quite often.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Overthinker*--

My impression from your post is that you're an ENxP-- it seems like you enjoy collecting perspectives rather than truths. It also seems like your ambition resembles sniffing out opportunities more than putting a long-range battle plan into action. ENFP is my best guess, since who you want to be, as in your identity, is a concern to you.

*kept81213*-- To hell with nuance! I'm totally down with black and white!


----------



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

JHbowden..you're the man. I definitely fit the ENFP descriptions that I've been reading, and for the most part they're spot-on. Thank you.


----------



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

After doing some research, I, for the most part am an EN (t/f) P. I'd say the my t/f ratio is 50/50. Although most personality tests say I am an ENTJ, the description just doesn't completely describe who I am. Good times. Thanks everyone!


----------

